# Planning to move in SA



## munai (May 7, 2014)

Dear All,

Planing to move to South Africa.Can anyone please help me guiding how to apply for visa and what else i need for the same for permanent residential visa.It will be very helpful if any one can suggest something.

Thanks
Mun


----------



## noriki (Jul 14, 2014)

are you moving to SA for work or retirement ?


----------

